# Pc bootet nicht



## male10230 (11. Dezember 2018)

Hallo also mein PC mit win10 fährt nicht mehr hoch bekomme nur einen orangen bildschirm mit weißen streifen und der geht nicht mehr weg.
Ich vermute irgendwas mit der graka würde mich über rat freuen danke im vorraus


----------



## spectrumizer (11. Dezember 2018)

Wenn du ein Intel-System hast, baue die Graka aus und hänge den Monitor an den Graka-Ausgang des Mainboards. Wenn er dann bootet und ein Bild anzeigt, dann ist in der Tat etwas mit der Graka.

- Seit wann trat das auf?
- Wo tritt das auf? Sofort nach dem anschalten oder erst wenn er Windows startet?
- Was ist vorher "passiert"?


----------



## GuajoloteReal (11. Dezember 2018)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Wenn du ein Intel-System hast, baue die Graka aus und hänge den Monitor an den Graka-Ausgang des Mainboards. Wenn er dann bootet und ein Bild anzeigt, dann ist in der Tat etwas mit der Graka.
> 
> - Seit wann trat das auf?
> - Wo tritt das auf? Sofort nach dem anschalten oder erst wenn er Windows startet?
> - Was ist vorher "passiert"?


 

Ich schließe mich voll und ganz diesen Erklärungen an! Ich habe das Problem im Vorjahr gehabt (der PC hat nach dem Starten von Windows nicht gebootet) und nach diversen Versuchen habe ich die Grafikkarte abgesteckt, das ist dann die Ursache gewesen.


----------

